# Passed a decent one



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

So i have been sitting in my blind since 604am--- long day. Around330 i had adecent one come in bout 34 yards away. Video taped him for 7 minutes 6-12" over a 55 gallon drum, im guessing 250ish. But still early & i hope i dont kick myself later for that

Tom


----------



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

Pic of bear i passed


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Congrats on the pass. Hang in there good things will come your way.


----------



## winsor.jeremy (Feb 3, 2013)

Sounds exciting...

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 100 Grain (Aug 24, 2013)

Yep I think you're gonna kick yourself ... I wouldve shot it. Good Luck. 250ish is a nice bear. 

Sent from my LGL35G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

In 08'. I shot a sow the dnr aged at 13 & she dressed out at 272 with my 300 win mag. I really wanna use my excalibur & i didnt have a good shot for it, i debated using my rifle as its sitting next to me but i wanna use my xbow. Now if a 400+ comes around & i dont have a shot with xbow- the ole 300 win mag will step in

Tom


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good luck Tom. Keep us posted.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Back from the hunt. No bear meat in the coolers. I watched the video of the bear several times, but this picture seems clearer than the video. I would like to know what some experienced bear hunters think about this bear.......is he a "book" bear ? Measuring 18" CBM scoring. 

L & O


----------



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

So i did take 7 minutes of video from my ipad- & there are 2-3 timea you can see how big this bear was, the more i see it, the more i wish i wouldve opted for my rifle- but i stuck to my plan of trying forthe crossbow. I am trying to go back for the last weekend of the first hunt, so theres still hope i may atleast get a bear. Had a great hunting trip with liver & onions- thanks buddy!

Tom


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I thought you would be in bed by now.

L & O


----------



## markopolo50 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice pic of a very good bear. Have to hand it to you for your persistance. I have taken two black bears and both were small. One was in New Brunswick and one in Kalkaska county. They seemed alot bigger and I believe bears are the hardest animal to field judge for size. Good luck on your 400 pounder.


----------



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

Thx. I cant say a 400# bear was my goal, just a "good" mature bear with my xbow. After seing how nice the bear i passed was im disapointed in coming home "empty" but ok that i stuck to my xbow choice, BUT had i lifted up my rifle- not going to lie- i may have been a "bump" happier, lol. Just ask Liver & Onions

Tom


----------



## YOTEANTIDOTE (Dec 25, 2005)

Busa,
Anyone that wears a hi-vis pink shirt to a construction site and use to peddle Krispy kremes will forever be second guessing everything they do!


----------



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh jeremy, my hi-vis pink shows im in touch with my sexuality! 6'4. 260# ironworker wearing pink~~~ thats HOT! 




Lmao
Tom


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Busa Tom said:


> Oh jeremy, my hi-vis pink shows im in touch with my sexuality! 6'4. 260# ironworker wearing pink~~~ thats HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yikes::lol:


----------



## sprk692 (Jan 17, 2009)

Tom,
While I do admire your hi-vis pink shirt, I'm afraid you may be barking up the wrong tree... It appears you may have another admirer of the pink shirt that isn't me...

Jeremy

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh is it mr gentìlè??? Is that french?


----------



## sprk692 (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't try to church it up son...:lol:


----------



## mathews_sux (Jun 1, 2011)

Does pope & young recognize bear shot with a crossbow? Just curious. Any body had any dealings with the subject? I don't mean to de-rail the topic


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Liver and Onions said:


> ............ I would like to know what some experienced bear hunters think about this bear.......is he a "book" bear ? Measuring 18" CBM scoring.
> L & O


I will quote myself in the hopes that someone who has experience in scoring bears will look at the photo and give an estimate.

M.S., did you check on the P & Y website ?

L & O


----------

